# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ẩm thực > Sài Gòn >  ỐC ĐÀO - nổi tiếng nhất nhì Sài Gòn - Quán ăn vặt ở Sài Gòn

## hangnt

> *Ốc Đào Nguyễn Trãi*
> 
> _Hẻm 212 Nguyễn Trãi, Q1.
> 
> Số điện thoại 0909 437 033 đặt bàn trước với cô Đào
> 
> Ốc Đào Nguyễn Trãi chỉ bán từ 10g sáng đến 7g tối_
> 
> *Ốc Đào 2*
> ...




Trong một trưa ngày hè, nếu có ai rủ bạn đi ăn ốc thì sao nhỉ? Hẳn bạn sẽ hét ầm lên vì ngạc nhiên í chứ. Quán ốc thường chỉ bán vào tầm chiều tối, trưa thì khá hiếm ở Sài Thành. Nhưng chỉ một lần ghé qua ốc Đào ở con hẻm 212 Nguyễn Trãi thì chắc chắn bạn sẽ ngạc nhiên đấy!


Nằm khuất khá sâu trong một con hẻm nhưng ốc Đào chưa bao giờ vắng khách một ngày nào các ấy nhé!


Chỉ với một xe ốc như thế này, mà đã cuốn hút bao nhiêu con người đến đây


Có rất nhiều lọai ốc cho các bạn lựa chọn nhé, “thiên đường” của ốc lun í.






Và nếu như một hôm đẹp trời nào đó, bạn vô tình chứng kiến những chiếc taxi hay những chiếc BMW, Mercedes … bóng loáng chạy ầm ầm vào con hẻm ngoằn ngoèo rồi cơ man nào là nam thanh nữ tú, những người nổi tiếng bước ra “xí” một chỗ ngồi ăn ốc thì bạn cũng chớ vội ngạc nhiên nghen. Quán ốc này còn là địa điểm ăn vặt quen thuộc của khá nhiều sao Việt đấy các bạn.

Ôc len xào dừa vừa béo béo vừa cay cay món ăn được gọi nhiều nhất ở quán ốc Đào


Quán ốc Đào nổi danh với món “ốc hương cay mặn”, bảo đảm cay xé lưỡi luôn, hix, ai mà hem ăn cay được thì đừng thử sức với “cô Đào” nghen, không là uống cả lít nước cũng chưa hết cay đó! “Sò dương bơ tỏi” thì ngon hút hồn bởi miếng sò dai dai giòn giòn quyện với hương thơm của tỏi và thấm vị mặn, vị cay, vị béo, vị bùi của bơ cộng thêm vài miếng tốp mỡ giòn rụm, ui mèn ơi! Ngon lắm í ạ!



Ốc ga i- món ốc khá hiếm chỉ có ở ốc Đào


Bạn cũng không nên bỏ qua món ốc mỡ xào me chua chua mặn mặn, và gọi thêm vài chiếc bánh mì đặc ruột được nướng giòn tan, chấm với nước xốt me hoặc nước bơ cay của ốc dừa thì hết ý luôn á!

Bên cạnh đó dĩ nhiên quán hông thể thiếu đi những món truyền thống như nghêu hấp xả, ghẹ rang me, ốc dừa, ốc đỏ, ốc tỏi, ốc bông, ốc nhảy ... nhưng được làm với công thức gia truyền nên thơm ngon hơn hẳn.






Một điểm công to oạch là do quán quá đắt khách nên hải sản lúc nào cũng tươi ngon vô cùng, hem có sợ ốc ế nghen. Thêm nữa là nhân viên ở đây cực kì vui tính, thân thiện, chẳng bao giờ để bạn phải chờ lâu đâu và cũng chẳng có thiên vị người này người kia nữa.

“Hệ” ốc của quán Ốc Đào mang phong cách miền trung: mặn (vì nước mắm) và cay xé lưỡi. Ai mà yếu thì không nên ra gió thử sức với ốc Đào về khoản cay và mặn, kẻo có ngày chỉ ngồi ho sù sụ vì ớt thay vì thưởng thức món ốc dừa bơ cay nổi tiếng, hay ốc hương nướng muối ớt hoặc ốc đỏ nướng mọi. Cũng không nên bỏ qua món ốc mỡ xào me chua chua mặn mặn, và gọi thêm vài chiếc bánh mì đặc ruột được nướng giòn ta, chấm với nước sốt me hoặc nước bơ cay của ốc dừa…


Ốc Đào Nguyễn Trãi chỉ bán từ 12h trưa đến tầm 6h tối là hết rồi nhé! Bạn nào muốn ăn ốc Đào ban đêm thì qua bên chi nhánh ở 132 Nguyễn Thái Học, P. Phạm Ngũ Lão , Q1 để thưởng thức nghen. Nhớ gọi số điện thoại 0909 437 033 đặt bàn trước với cô Đào để chắc chắn xí được một chỗ ngồi “ngon lành cành đào” nhé!




> *Ốc Đào Nguyễn Trãi*
> 
> _Hẻm 212 Nguyễn Trãi, Q1.
> 
> Số điện thoại 0909 437 033 đặt bàn trước với cô Đào
> 
> Ốc Đào Nguyễn Trãi chỉ bán từ 10g sáng đến 7g tối_
> 
> *Ốc Đào 2*
> ...





> *Ốc Đào Nguyễn Trãi: Hẻm 212 Nguyễn Trãi, Q1.*
> 
> *Hướng dẫn đường đi:*
> 1. Chạy Nguyễn Trãi đến Galaxy Nguyễn Trãi nhìn lên chút có cái hẻm (đầu hẻm là chỗ bảo hành của Honda). Quẹo vô.
> 2. đi đến cuối đường, quẹo trái.
> 3. Đi thẳng, đến cuối, quẹo phải.
> 4. Đi thẳng, đến cuối, quẹo trái.
> 5. Đi thẳng, đến cuối, quẹo phải
> 6. đi thêm khoảng 100m, bên tay phải có trụ sở của công an phường, chui vào đó – cái sân của công an phường là nơi ốc Đào bán.
> (để đơn giản vào hẻm mọi người hỏi người dân xung quanh quán ốc Đào. Trong hẻm có nhiều quán ốc ăn theo như ốc Việt, ốc Loan mọi người coi chừng nhắm nhé).



Cùng khám phá *quán ăn vặt ở Sài Gòn* - *quan an vat o Sai Gon*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour du lịch Sài Gòn tại *tour du lịch Sài Gòn* - *tour du lich Sai Gon*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Sài Gòn click vào *du lịch Sài Gòn* - *du lich Sai Gon*

----------


## Amp21

Mình là khoái mấy món hải sản lắm đặc biệt là ốc
Ốc có thể chế biến thành nhiều món khác nhau ăn hoài mà ko chán

----------


## dauhalan

quán ốc đào này nổi tiếng lắm
ai ở trong nam đều biết hết
khi nào mình vào nam phải đi ăn 1 chuyến cho bik thế nào là mùi vị ốc sài gòn  :cuoi1:

----------


## rose

nhìn ngon nhể
phải thử mới đc

----------


## wildrose

đến đây tha hồ thử đủ loại ốc

----------


## hoaban

Bao giờ mới có dịp vào đó để thưởng thức món ăn này nhỉ, nhìn đã thấy thèm rồi.

----------


## showluo

đúng là món ốc nổi tiếng ở sài gòn
nhìn thôi đã thèm rồi
khi nào mình vào đó nhất định phải đi ăn mới được

----------


## missan

Oa nhìn hấp dẫn quá chủ top ơi, thế này được thưởng thức thì ngon lắm nì.

----------

